
Google testing offering hotel discounts to Google One subscribers - rexbee
https://www.seroundtable.com/google-member-prices-google-one-26203.html
======
bankspot
From the Google blog entry:

"Plus, you’ll gain access to extras from other Google products, like credits
on Google Play or deals on select hotels found in Google Search. And we’ll be
adding more benefits over time."

[https://www.blog.google/products/google-one/one-simple-
way-g...](https://www.blog.google/products/google-one/one-simple-way-get-more-
out-google/)

